# Is Britney Spears on steroids?



## DanDragonMachida (Jan 19, 2013)

I thik her upper body grew a lot, she looks bulk/sturd












Her shoulders and trapezious muscle are built











I don't remeber that she was muscled that


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2013)

Spears has always been built like that.

She _may _be on steroids but for eczema or psoriasis not for muscle building.


----------



## LAM (Jan 19, 2013)

she's also getting older, a mother now and pregnancy effects women differently.


----------



## DanDragonMachida (Jan 19, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Spears has always been built like that.
> 
> She _may _be on steroids but for eczema or psoriasis not for muscle building.



I totally disagree, she wans't muscular that in her youth. Britney used to have a lean toned build.


----------



## DanDragonMachida (Jan 19, 2013)

LAM said:


> she's also getting older, a mother now and pregnancy effects women differently.



Like built muscle mass?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like she has been pumping iron.  I would hit it.


----------



## DanDragonMachida (Jan 19, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Looks like she has been pumping iron.  I would hit it.



Yep in the frist pic looks like she recently had a workout. But she was just doing the show

Her arm looked pumped here too


----------



## KelJu (Jan 19, 2013)

I have for a long time wished Brittney would drop pop music and do some hardcore shit. She has the pain and mental issues to do some really good music.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 19, 2013)

DanDragonMachida said:


> I totally disagree, she wans't muscular that in her youth. Britney used to have a lean toned build.



She has been the subject of many of my LHJO. Is the same age, blah, blah. I have always thought of her as having that Hayden panettiere cheerleader/gymnastic look. She was definitely leaner but you could tell she had potential.

i don't care-crazy or not, var clit or Not, i still would tap that in a moment if given the chance.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> She has been the subject of many of my LHJO. Is the same age, blah, blah. I have always thought of her as having that Hayden panettiere cheerleader/gymnastic look. She was definitely leaner but you could tell she had potential.
> 
> i don't care-crazy or not, var clit or Not, i still would tap that in a moment if given the chance.


----------



## DanDragonMachida (Jan 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> She has been the subject of many of my LHJO. Is the same age, blah, blah. I have always thought of her as having that Hayden panettiere cheerleader/gymnastic look. She was definitely leaner but you could tell she had potential.
> 
> i don't care-crazy or not, var clit or Not, i still would tap that in a moment if given the chance.



She is bigger than Hayden now.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd hit it.  And hit it hard.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2013)

*Is Britney Spears on steroids?
.........................................................
My Question is ..Who cares ????   I'd Hit it in a Heartbeat....
*


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 20, 2013)

she looks like a dude.


----------



## DanDragonMachida (Jan 20, 2013)

Crono1000 said:


> she looks like a dude.



Why? She looks kinda feminine


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

KelJu said:


> I have for a long time wished Brittney would drop pop music and do some hardcore shit. She has the pain and mental issues to do some really good music.



If by hardcore shit you mean porn .....


----------



## oufinny (Jan 20, 2013)

Quit bitching, 99% of you would hit it except that fag Azza.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> If by hardcore shit you mean porn .....



I was hoping her drug addiction meltdown would have lead her into the world of online video DPs and ATMs myself.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 21, 2013)

i read she was on clean thats about it for when ever she had shoots.


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i read she was on clean thats about it for when ever she had shoots.



wtf does that even mean?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2013)

SFW said:


> wtf does that even mean?



Allow me to translate: she only uses Clen, when doing photo shoots. Apparently


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2013)

She is very jacked. even when she was younger, her rear delts, rhomboids and lats were developed nicely.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySArczxQuEI


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2013)

^ video does not depict claimed jackedness. Negged


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2013)

What the fack. Shes abusing Slin and anadrol i guess....


----------



## basskiller (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks to me like she finally got a trainer that knows a bit..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> What the fack. Shes abusing Slin and anadrol i guess....



still gives me wood.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, she is preparing for this years Ms. Olympia.


----------



## Emperor (Jan 23, 2013)

Prince said:


> Yes, she is preparing for this years Ms. Olympia.



Since when does the Olympia award flabbiness and lack of symmetry?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2013)

Emperor said:


> Since when does the Olympia award flabbiness and lack of symmetry?



Eddie


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 23, 2013)

also we all "grow into out bodies" at different times in life...i had two times...one was about 20-30lb spurt after i left army in mid 20's and the 2nd spurt was 40-50lbs from 2007-2010 in mid 30's...think about the chubby 18yr old chic who has a huge rack but a little too much everywhere else too...fast forward 2-3 years and she has porn star proportions and owns it...


----------



## DanDragonMachida (Feb 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> She is very jacked. even when she was younger, her rear delts, rhomboids and lats were developed nicely.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySArczxQuEI



Delts and lats developed nicely when she was younger? Where?


----------

